# Brevey Cymru



## DooBlood (7 Mar 2011)

Hi, what can folk tell me about this event? Where (exactly) does it start? What will I need? Is it doo-able?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2011)

Google is your friend....

*Here* you go


----------



## vorsprung (7 Mar 2011)

It starts in Chepstow at the Bulwark community hall

You will need a good coat of creosote if the weather is like it was last year

It's not too bad difficulty wise for a 400km in Wales. The first bit to Hay-On-Wye is pretty easy. Then you go to Landovery, again not taxing. After this it gets more difficult as you go to the coast and then out again and back to Landovery. After Landovery the second time is my favourite bit of the ride. It's night and there is a lot of blasting up empty A roads. The Brecon bypass is fabulous.
The worst bit is the final climbing after Usk, just seems to go on forever.

Not a favourite ride of mine but has some good bits, I've done it 3 times but not again this year.


----------



## Banjo (7 Mar 2011)

Your question is a bit unanswerable. You need to be able to ride 401 km at an average speed of 15 km or more to do it.The clock doesnt stop when you are eating resting or fixing a puncture so you need to be able to ride 401 km at a good bit faster than the 15 kph minimum average speed.How fast depends entirely on how much rest you need.

If you havent ridden an audax before,I would strongly recommend you do some shorter ones before attempting a 400.

I have only ridden 2 so far and think they are great fun.The emphasis is on self reliance and finding your own way around quite complex courses using a route card and map/ GPS.Waste time going the wrong way and you then have to ride faster or have even less time to rest. 

There is no support ,take a few spare tubes plus good toolkit.I noticed some people carrying spare tyres as well.Obviously good lights and spare batteries needed unless you have a dynamo system.


----------



## Ian H (7 Mar 2011)

It is also one of the oldest events in the Audax calendar, having started in the 70s. Though it must be said that the route has changed a little from the original Cardiff to Fishguard and back. It's a good first 400 and still, I think, my fastest.


----------



## Banjo (16 Mar 2011)

Just noticed its been discontinued as an Audax ride. You could still ride the route for its own sake of course.


----------



## vorsprung (16 Mar 2011)

Discontinued? It is on this year

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/11-249/


----------



## Banjo (16 Mar 2011)

vorsprung said:


> Discontinued? It is on this year
> 
> http://www.aukweb.ne.../detail/11-249/



I got it wrong just found the note in Arrivee Winter 2011 its only been withdrawn as a permanent. (page 5)


----------

